# Anyone Else Unable to Change Rider Rating?



## turl686 (Oct 23, 2016)

I noticed last night the option to change the rating for a rider has been removed. First, "I have another account question" and now this. Anyone else notice this?

Year of the Driver and improving relations with drivers? Sure.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

Uber can improve my relations by paying us more money. 

But to answer your question, I can still change a rider's rating if I want to.


----------



## turl686 (Oct 23, 2016)

That is where it was. But it's not there for me now. I have an iphone 7 with Ios 10 and the latest update of the app.


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

Latest update on android and it's still there for me


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Some markets lost it, someone in the Dallas forums posted the same thing.

I still have the option, Android LG V20.


----------



## Tese (Jan 16, 2017)

turl686 said:


> That is where it was. But it's not there for me now. I have an iphone 7 with Ios 10 and the latest update of the app.


I have iPhone 7 - option removed from my menu, too.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

That option is gone in Orlando.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just going to have to improvise... This is how we used to have to do it.

Help>trip>issue w/rider>rider was rude














just tested...


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Just going to have to improvise... This is how we used to have to do it.
> 
> Help>trip>issue w/rider>rider was rude
> View attachment 111881
> ...


I did the same thing. Worked for me too!


----------

